# Killer Rest House? (Generation V's New Evil Team: Team Elderly)



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 16, 2008)

Hmm, so I decided to play around with Advance Map and make a massive Safari zone. So I made a Rest House (Like the ones in R/B/Y), and it looks like a condo. Then I got this really weird idea: What if there was a mini plot that the rest house was run by evil old ladies who invite people in and kill them?

I've been up too late.

But what would you think of that happening in a Pokemon game?


----------



## Flora (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Killer Rest House?*

...There's an idea.

AND it would employ an evil lady leader!  YAY!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Killer Rest House?*

I know. It could be the birth of a new evil team! *gasp* TEAM ELDERLY!!

Prepare for...er...what was that again?
Trouble!
What was that sonny?
Trouble! Prepare for trouble!
Why? Are you here to take my money? MUGGERS!! MUGGERS!!!

:D I see a birth of the next generation in progress.


----------



## Flora (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Killer Rest House?*

I think the "evil" old lady should actually be a smart young lady. ^^

Or...she's possessed by an evil dictator lady!

*...*

Or by Ash's constant antagonistic evil dictator king.

*I LOVE YOU.*

...


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Killer Rest House?*

Yeah! That would mean that she would be the first female evil team leader! Of course, battles would be weird.

Team Elderly Grunt would like to battle!

That sounds odd.


----------



## iLike2EatPiez (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Killer Rest House?*

I think that's a GREAT idea! Seriously. It would be a heck of a lot more creative/interesting/fun than Team Galactic after all these boring enemy teams. I think Team Elderly should use Magikarps. And never evolve them. Not even the head of Team Elderly would have a Gyarados. Just a Magikarp or two at Lv.50. What a challenge!

Team Elderly Leader sent out Magikarp! Magikarp used Splash! But nothing happened! Magikarp used Splash! But nothing happened! Magikarp used Splash! But nothing happened!


----------



## ZimD (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Killer Rest House?*

Best thread *ever.*

What would their evil plot be? To get their drivers licenses back? To get young people to stop playing their 8-track rock and roll tapes so loud? To get people to help them across the street? Or worst of all... to make their grandchildren call once in a while?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Killer Rest House?*

Hmm, maybe they wanted to get to some legendary who would give them eternal youth!

I think that all of the grunts should be in wheelchairs and stuff.

Oh! And then we can have this rest home full of people that become minions! :D


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Killer Rest House?*

The greatest Evil team ever. Team Elederly would pwn.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 16, 2008)

This just reminds me of Hell's Grannies. XD


----------

